
Ask HN: How to help again Trump's Executive Orders - reyvantiki
I am a software engineer and disturbed by the executive orders signed by Trump. How can I best use my skills to help?<p>Are there any organizations out there in need of software development? Or any organizations to match engineers with projects?
======
WheelsAtLarge
Executive orders are good only as long as the president wants them to be so
they can be revoked at any time. By the present president or the next. It's
important to make sure they don't become laws, if you don't agree.

Laws are much harder to stop once they are in effect. At this point my biggest
advice is to make sure that the president does not have the majority votes in
either the senate or the house of reps. to pass laws.

So 1) make sure your congress person knows how you feel. 2) Work for a
congress candidate that you agree with. Make sure they stay in congress or are
replace by a suitable candidate. 3)When congressional elections happen in 2
years be part of the change. Make sure at the very least you vote and make
your views known. 4) Social media was VERY important in this election and will
continue to be. Understand how it can help your cause and act upon it.

In other words, get involved by researching and understanding who needs your
help.

There are no quick answers. But every election is a point to make a
difference.

------
reyvantiki
I started a github page where we can pool resources together:

[https://stoptrump.github.io/](https://stoptrump.github.io/)

Feel free to contribute PRs for more resources:
[https://github.com/stoptrump/stoptrump.github.io](https://github.com/stoptrump/stoptrump.github.io)

------
tu7001
What's wrong with his orders?

